# WOTUS Update.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN. Our President is definitely a unusual bird, but he has helped this country economically immensely in a very short time, and he has much much more common sense when dealing with regulation than what we have dealt with previously.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2018/02/if-record-yields-didnt-make-profits-in-2017-how-might-2018-2018-02-01


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good to know WOTUS is not something we will have to contend with in the future.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Good to know WOTUS is not something we will have to contend with in the future.


Or until the pendulum swings to the left again then we will have even more silly regulations. And something worse will take the place of WOTUS. I found it interesting reading the news about the State of the Union speech yesterday. From reading most any report you would think that Trump's speech was full of lies and hate. Good thing I watched most of it myself.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Or until the pendulum swings to the left again then we will have even more silly regulations. And something worse will take the place of WOTUS. I found it interesting reading the news about the State of the Union speech yesterday. From reading most any report you would think that Trump's speech was full of lies and hate. Good thing I watched most of it myself.


Exactly! Have learned that we have to hear the actual speeches. Thought the President gave an excellent speech.

Shelia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RockyHill said:


> Exactly! Have learned that we have to hear the actual speeches. Thought the President gave an excellent speech.
> 
> Shelia


Pretty crazy when a couple of Dems started clapping and their colleges gave them a look and they quit.

Or the one that walked out when they were chanting USA,USA


----------

